# raptor x aptor het raptor



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

what will i get if i breed a raptor x aptor het raptor leopard gecko


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, you're going to get Tremper albinos.

Some of those may be Eclipse albinos.

Now, whether they are visually PATTERNLESS at hatching - and whether they are actually tangerine - determines whether they are actually APTOR or RAPTOR.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, you're going to get Tremper albinos.
> 
> Some of those may be Eclipse albinos.
> 
> Now, whether they are visually PATTERNLESS at hatching - and whether they are actually tangerine - determines whether they are actually APTOR or RAPTOR.


Ssthisto, i may be reading this wrong, but as far as i was aware, aptor and raptor hatch pretty much the same, but and aptor has normal albino eyes, and a raptor has full ruby or snake eyes....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You're right there - an APTOR has normal albino eyes and a RAPTOR has the ruby or snake eyes... but what I'm trying to point out is that there is no guarantee that you will get either APTOR or RAPTOR offspring from APTOR/RAPTOR parents.... you can get just plain albinos and eclipse albinos too.

If an animal is patternless, tangerine, albino and eclipse at hatching, it's a RAPTOR; if it's patternless, tangerine and albino at hatching it's an APTOR - but anything else is neither nor.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Now, whether they are visually PATTERNLESS at hatching - and whether they are actually tangerine - determines whether they are actually APTOR or RAPTOR.


Yes, its just this part read to me, as whether they are tangerine determine whether they are aptor or raptor, could have been confusing for the poster thats all.

IMO you COULD get from this pairing, 

Aptor het Raptor
Raptor
Jungle Albino Eclipse
Jungle Albino
Reverse Striped Albino

And kinda any combination of the above, However, as Ssthisto states, a TRUE Raptor or Aptor is completelly Albino, Patternless, Tremper, ORange and Ruby or Snake eyed (if Raptor)


----------

